# help vinyl floor has huge bubble!



## pixie340 (Mar 27, 2005)

my kitchen floor has been down about 5 years. in the past month it developed a slight "lump" and a squeak ,felt like a loose board. then it rapidly went from bad to worse- 3ft by 2ft bubble. when you walk on it it gives. It was installed over luan. Is it possible that the luan has buckled?? There is also a smaller bubble on the other side of the kitchen. This is on the second floor over the laundry room. Please help!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds to me like your luanne de-laminated, - - in other words, - - the glue between the layers gave up it's grip, - - sometimes installers use interior luanne instead of the exterior that should be used, - - in any event, - - time for a new floor.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Sure sounds like a subfloor problem to me, probably caused by water getting to the subfloor sheeting, luan huh, never cared for it as an undelayment.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

sounds like a leak to me.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Luan has been known to be a part of alot of problems.
Manufacturers usually drop warranties when it's used.
I suggest tearout of underlay, reinstall new AC Plywood, and then a new sheet of vinyl.
you should be good.


----------



## pixie340 (Mar 27, 2005)

we opened up the "bubble" and there is deffinently moisture between the layers of luan. pulled the dishwasher stove etc. cannot find a leak. we did have a leak under the sink a few years ago, could moisture have been trapped that long and only now causing a problem??? thank you for all the responses!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

> This is on the second floor over the laundry room.


Could it be steam/humidity from the washer/dryer below?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

pixie340 said:


> we opened up the "bubble" and there is deffinently moisture between the layers of luan. pulled the dishwasher stove etc. cannot find a leak. we did have a leak under the sink a few years ago, could moisture have been trapped that long and only now causing a problem??? thank you for all the responses!


Yes, - - it definitely could have, - - and probably did cause the problem, - - and I think ProWallGuy's theory was also a contributing factor, - - that was also my initial thought before you had mentioned any leak.


----------

